# CAAD10 -5 and sizing



## Giskarded (Apr 24, 2011)

Recently bought a CAAD10-5 at the LBS
I'm just under 6'4 and have a rather long inseam. The 58 felt a bit short. Didnt try the 60 and got fitted for a 63. Havent had a chance to ride it for more than a few mins due to crappy weather. The 60 wasnt in stock, the LBS asked me to try 58 then said looks small lets try the 63.
Having a hard time figuring out if I got the right size. 

Another odd thing noticed. the front tires on my CAAD10 are 700 x 25C
Rear are 700x23C

Is this normal?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's seems that a 60 would be a better fit. Was the 63 too big? The tires should be same size.


----------



## Giskarded (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok so just had my first ride. 26miles on mostly flat (small inclines)

Few points -
At the halfway mark my lower back hurt (have had back issues earlier this year). But after about 10mins of discomfort, it decreased quite a bit. Finding that I have to lean an additional inch and a half when riding to get to the very edge of the handlebars. 

When riding on the smaller front gear, I find that even at the toughest setting on rear, I am not able to generate enough pace. Maybe I dont spin fast enough. So have to move to the larger gear in the front (thus having to work harder).

When getting the bike fitted - they found that needed a high seat height to cater for long inseams. Replaced the default seat post with a Thompson Elite (paid extra) since to get the right height, the original wasnt doing it. It meant the seat moved further away from the handle bars. Finding that I have to lean an additional inch and a half when riding to get to the very edge of the handlebars. 

Would getting a shorter stem help fix the issue?


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

[Disclosure: I am a cycling fit junkie. Riding a bike that actually fit me got me back into cycling. In my recent first new bike purchase, the professional fit was a major factor in my decision to buy my Caad10]
Wow! I'm 6'1" and have a 34" inseam. My LBS fitted me to a 58cm. This obviously is no professional fitting opinion but I have a hard time seeing a 58 fit you. Did you try any of the online fit calculators? What is your body telling you? I tried to make an older 58 cm bike work for 4 years before getting professionally fitted and I immediately took to the new fit. I'm not going to go so far as to say that riding is a whole new experience but because my body is working right, I have a higher average speed and longer range. If I were you I would hold out for a 60. I have heard of people going for 1 or 2 cm for a lighter frame and then fitting it with longer stem and seat-tube but 58 sounds like too much of a stretch for even that. 
About the tires, mine came with 23C front and rear. 
Hope you get this figured out and can enjoy riding. The Caad10 is an amazing bike. Ride safely!


----------



## Giskarded (Apr 24, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback guys. I'm going to try another 20+ mile this week and see if I notice the pain or discomfort again.
Will speak with the LBS if we can switch out to a 60 frame.. 

would a shorter stem help at all? Feel like I'm overreaching from the saddle.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd talk to the LBS about a 60 for sure. I'd also get a professional fit if you can b/c that's the best way to resolve all fit questions. A shorter stem can help if you're overreaching, but hood angles and handlebar position also play a role.


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

*2012 CAAD10-5 Fit Question*

Sorry...moved my post to new thread


----------

